# RESOLVED wrong Bios bad flash



## peterrr (Jun 7, 2007)

Stu_computer, I would really like to try what you suggest, because I have exactly the same problem: bios-flashing went wrong, now I can't boot.
But the link to autoexec.txt doesn't work, even though I am registered.:sigh:
Do you still have this file? Or anyone else?
Maybe you can repost it and also send it to 
This might save my notebook.
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: wrong Bios bad flash*

boot....registered....what!?!?!  rephrase and usally if its a bad flash (you flash FIRMWARE) when a bad flash happens it means brick useful as a brick take it into a shop see if they can get you a new bios


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: wrong Bios bad flash*

Hi Peter, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

First, what model laptop is this? You should use the BIOS provided by the manufacturer. Also, what thread are you referring to?

Stu isn't here anymore unfortunately. You might be able to PM him, but it is not guaranteed to work.


----------



## peterrr (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: wrong Bios bad flash*

Hello redsunx and Matt,
Thank you for reacting so quikly. The thread I was reacting to is called "wrong Bios" and dates from 2005. There, exactly like me, someone had tried to update the bios of an acer travelmate 233 notebook. This failed with the result that the notebook won't boot. I've been googling on this subject with the following results:
-going to a shop or contacting Acer doesn't help; the advise will be to buy a new mainboard
-theoretically it is possible to boot with a floppy containing the 512 kB rom-file which should be named bios.rom and a file called bflashit.bin
-the bios-file provided by Acer doesn't contain such a rom-file
-a bios-file at driverguide.com contains a rom-file of 515 kB. It doesn't work on my notebook.

I got new hope finding on the Tech Support Forum a posting by Stu_computer which runs:



> possible solution
> This is the webpage for the TravelMate 230 series Flash BIOS
> http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/forms/webpage.cfm?siteid=7117&areaid=2&website=AcerPanAm.com
> Download File: 230280a1d.exe
> ...


Unfortunately, the link to this file autoexec.txt is broken. That explains my mail, which is hard to comprehense in this new thread.
So, maybe this file is in the archives somewhere, or Stu_computer still has it.
Or Michi95 who started the original thread of 2005.

Grateful for any help,

Groeten uit Holland

Peter


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: wrong Bios bad flash*

http://bios-repair.co.uk/bios/bsrecover.htm
http://www.theeldergeek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=21209


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

*Re: wrong Bios bad flash*

Hi,

Http://www.badflash.com may offer some hope

Personally I'd advise against a BIOS upgrade unless it is the only way to resolve a problem. 


A failed BIOS upgrade some years back re-wrote the time date stamp on every single file on my computer. I still have some text files and documents with the incorrect date. 

Even within MS Word the file create, access, printed altered dates were all changed.

BIOS upgrades and updates are very definitely within the 

"If it aint't broke don't fix it category"

hth

Ceri


----------



## peterrr (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: wrong Bios bad flash*

Dai, you are a lifesaver! The link of theeldergeek.com gave me the right information. After some tries wich didn't succees because I had renamed the rom file as BIOS.WHP instead of BIOS.WPH (with that kind of mistakes one can spend hours :xolconfus) I did it right and it worked!
My gratitude will allways crawl after you ray:.

Dank je & groeten uit Holland

Peter




dai said:


> http://bios-repair.co.uk/bios/bsrecover.htm
> http://www.theeldergeek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=21209


----------



## peterrr (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: wrong Bios bad flash*

Thanks for your answer Ceri,
But fortunately I found another way. Replacing the BIOS wasn't possible anyhow cause the chip part is soldered. There is an address somewhere in the USA or Canada where you can send your notebook and then they replace parts, but it sounds expensive. I even found a suitable mainboard for about 110 USD, but don't need it anymore. No, I got lucky, see earlier mail.
If it aint broke... yeah yeah I know. Wisdom afterwards as you experienced yourself.
Still, thank you for posting,
Peter



ceri sheeran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Http://www.badflash.com may offer some hope
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: wrong Bios bad flash*

Glad it is all sorted out now.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

while i was searching there was a place in italy that replaced soldered bios 108euros
glad yout it sorted


----------

